
Government web sites should focus on RSS, not redesigns - nreece
http://feedity.wordpress.com/2008/06/05/government-web-sites-should-focus-on-rss-not-redesigns/
======
jrockway
_focus on providing raw public data such as regulatory decisions, campaign
finance data etc. in open, structured formats such as RSS and XML_

I see "XML" ending up being SOAP, OOXML, or an even worse "in-house" format.

It would be nice to have all government data easily available, but I just
can't imagine the government hiring someone competent to do it. Lowest bidder
and all that.

------
michaelneale
Replace RSS with Atom then yes, sounds good.

